# ** Cycling in Dubai **



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Just wondering whether anyone knows of any parks/areas where cycling is permitted. Went to Mushrif Park, Mirdif which was great with it's dedicated cycle path/route but was just wondering whether there are any others?!

Thanks,


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Jumeriah beach has a cycle path that goes pretty much the whole way down along the coast.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

AB-Fit said:


> Jumeriah beach has a cycle path that goes pretty much the whole way down along the coast.


Thank you - will give it a go. Definitely more convenient than going to Mirdif all the time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

The motodrome opens on Wednesday nights from 6 - 9, and you can cycle around the track. Kind of mind numbing after awhile, but at least you get on the bike.

Not sure what your cycling ability or level is, but on Friday mornings there is a group ride sponsored by Spinney's which starts at around 5:30 or 6:00 on Emirates Road, east of Motor City.

And there's this:

WBS - Wolfi's Bike Shop, Dubai


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

AB-Fit said:


> Jumeriah beach has a cycle path that goes pretty much the whole way down along the coast.


Could you be more specific? Because I have always rode down Jumeriah Road/Al Sufouh which can be a bit crazy at times. What stretch has a bike trail


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> Could you be more specific? Because I have always rode down Jumeriah Road/Al Sufouh which can be a bit crazy at times. What stretch has a bike trail


I'd also like to know where this is.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Al Barsha Pond Park has a cycle lane ,you can also hire a bike.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

It's Jumeirah Open Beach. in Jumeirah 1. 
The one near beach Center.
Location Map




fcjb1970 said:


> Could you be more specific? Because I have always rode down Jumeriah Road/Al Sufouh which can be a bit crazy at times. What stretch has a bike trail


----------



## nikoslive (Dec 21, 2011)

Are there bike lanes through the city or only in Jumeirah?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You won't be able to bike during the summer... at least this is the case for me!



nikoslive said:


> Are there bike lanes through the city or only in Jumeirah?


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

anne_m said:


> Just wondering whether anyone knows of any parks/areas where cycling is permitted. Went to Mushrif Park, Mirdif which was great with it's dedicated cycle path/route but was just wondering whether there are any others?!
> 
> Thanks,


Just to update you I went to the autodrome last night for the first time. Really enjoyed it, my chain broke as took my bike out of the car and a couple of guys there fixed it for me!

I went about 7:30pm and there was around 70 people going round (including runners, walkers and a few kids) so plenty of room for everyone.

Like other auto circuits its up and down (i.e there are quite a few gradients rather than it having mental problems) so it's a tough cycle especially the final hill, and it's quite short so plenty of laps to do!!


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Southak said:


> Just to update you I went to the autodrome last night for the first time. Really enjoyed it, my chain broke as took my bike out of the car and a couple of guys there fixed it for me!
> 
> I went about 7:30pm and there was around 70 people going round (including runners, walkers and a few kids) so plenty of room for everyone.
> 
> Like other auto circuits its up and down (i.e there are quite a few gradients rather than it having mental problems) so it's a tough cycle especially the final hill, and it's quite short so plenty of laps to do!!


Great thank you - perhaps I will give it a try next week if hubby gets back in time with the car. 

Mushrif was good last weekend apart from the fact there was some schools running competition so cycling involved dodging various students  but aside from that was still good fun


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

does anyone cycle-commute in Dubai, or is this an outrageous suggestion?


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Crazy talk...


----------



## Shilpi (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey,

Can you tell me where can I hire bikes nearby JLT?


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

Not sure where that is?

There is a short cycle path on the beach which takes about 10 mins and shared with joggers.

I bike from Palm to flagpole and back but a bit hairy if you are a nervous. No cycle paths but not to bad if you go early.

You have to take your bike to either Autodrome, nab al sheba or even the Palm Crescent which is not bad a bit bumpy.

Log on to cyclesafe dubai they do a great job and there is a track from Arabian ranches to Bab Al Sham being constructed as of now. 30 k each way.

Good luck there are lots of keen cyclists here just takes a bit of effort to find the right mix for you.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

vantage said:


> does anyone cycle-commute in Dubai, or is this an outrageous suggestion?


I would say it depends on where you are if that is realistic in any way. I would bike from JBR/Marina to Internet City or Media City. But trying to cross SZR in the morning or evening I think is a death wish, although an option could be to walk your bike over at a metro stop. 

But there are no real bike paths, a lot of roads are under construction and drivers are just not going to be aware of the idea of someone on a bike. I think that is the worst part about bike safety here is the idea of a cyclist on the road is just not something most drivers are thinking. It is too bad because the incremental cost of putting bike lanes in when they built the roads here would have been minimal and you can ride all year (well mid afternoon summer is rough), although if they did have bike lanes, people would probably just drive in them


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> But there are no real bike paths, a lot of roads are under construction and drivers are just not going to be aware of the idea of someone on a bike. I think that is the worst part about bike safety here is the idea of a cyclist on the road is just not something most drivers are thinking.


I'm commuting to Sharjah for work right now, the road our office is on is dvided by a barrior so I get bike traffic coming towards me in the right hand lane before I need to turn. Sometimes I feel they are actually playing chicken with me! I might be in a bit of a jam if I hit them but the bike guy would be in a world of hurt hitting a car head on doing about 50!

I just cannot imagine trusting the drivers here to do the right thing.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I'm commuting to Sharjah for work right now, the road our office is on is dvided by a barrior so I get bike traffic coming towards me in the right hand lane before I need to turn. Sometimes I feel they are actually playing chicken with me! I might be in a bit of a jam if I hit them but the bike guy would be in a world of hurt hitting a car head on doing about 50!
> 
> I just cannot imagine trusting the drivers here to do the right thing.


And there are two types of 'cyclists' here. Ones I guess classified as Lycra wearing and the other, well not sure how you classify. But unfortunately there are a large number of laborers riding piece of garbage bikes with no regard to rules of the road. The occasional running a red light when there is no traffic is one thing, but those guys are an accident waiting to happen.

They probably see the stylish car you drive and figure the blood money will take care of the next 5 generations back home


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

OK,

i finally unwrapped the velocipede, gave it a bit of a service, and have it on the Turbo Trainer. Need to shift some 'relaxed muscle'
Now that the family is here, school starts this week, and life is starting to settle down, keen to get out and about as things start to think about cooling off.
The Spinney's 92K and warm up rides sound good, and i'm intrigued about the autodrome nights and nad al sheba track.

want to get back into triathlon scene too, if my crisp-packet knees will take it. Like the sound of the 3 race series at Mamzar Park.


Any regular MAMILs out there with some advice on where and when to tun up? Are they friendly, or snooty types in these parts?!





(MAMIL - middle-aged men in lycra..)


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

vantage said:


> OK,
> 
> i finally unwrapped the velocipede, gave it a bit of a service, and have it on the Turbo Trainer. Need to shift some 'relaxed muscle'
> Now that the family is here, school starts this week, and life is starting to settle down, keen to get out and about as things start to think about cooling off.
> ...


You might want to check out Dubai Roadsters Cycling Group

Once my ankle heals up I should be ready to start riding again, inshallah, only a couple more weeks. I would love to get going to be in shape for the Spinney's ride.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> You might want to check out Dubai Roadsters Cycling Group
> 
> Once my ankle heals up I should be ready to start riding again, inshallah, only a couple more weeks. I would love to get going to be in shape for the Spinney's ride.


thanks!


----------



## ddden (Feb 9, 2012)

Try Nad Al Sheeba cycle park. I see quite a lot of road bikers and mountain bikers.
For the real mountain bike stuff- showka!


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Have seen it from Al Khail but yet to actually cycle round it - looks good though so will definitely be giving it a go now it's cooler.

Thanks!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

we're further on - the 85km cycle track is now open to save you going dizzy going round in circles. Head out on Al Qudra Road past Arabian Ranches - park at the big roundabout that goes nowhere, and you've got 85km of perfect tarmac cycle path at your disposal.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Do they have bike rentals out at Al Qudra Track?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

motojet said:


> Do they have bike rentals out at Al Qudra Track?


i don't think so (yet) I believe they opened a cycling 'museum' out there, and there are plans for a cycle shop?!

Best bet would be to check out Cycle Safe Dubai website (or Facebook) and ask them via email.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Vantage.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Borrowed a mates 'mountain' bike in an effort to get a bit of fitness in during the cooler months. Given the fact it's local and I've not been on a bike in about 20 years, I just plan to go up and down Jumeriah Beach track. It's only about 2k long though, so how many times should I be looking at to start off with?


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Borrowed a mates 'mountain' bike in an effort to get a bit of fitness in during the cooler months. Given the fact it's local and I've not been on a bike in about 20 years, I just plan to go up and down Jumeriah Beach track. It's only about 2k long though, so how many times should I be looking at to start off with?


I would say until you get tired or stop enjoying it!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Borrowed a mates 'mountain' bike in an effort to get a bit of fitness in during the cooler months. Given the fact it's local and I've not been on a bike in about 20 years, I just plan to go up and down Jumeriah Beach track. It's only about 2k long though, so how many times should I be looking at to start off with?


in order to benefit your fitness, i'd say you should aim to cycle for an hour or so.
Don't worry about the distance - more the time.

I'd guess, on an MTB, and feeling a bit 'rusty' you should average about 16 - 18kph or so? That's a lot of laps!!

First time on the bike, your arse WILL be sore the following day. Only way past this is time in the saddle. Maybe two or three 'short' sessions first, before the full hour, to get the backside saddle-ready!

One of the best things to assist in cycling ability / speed / endurance, is to tuck in behind a particularly nice lycra-clad backside of the opposite gender that is moving slightly faster than you! You'll be amazed how well, and for how long you can keep up!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

vantage said:


> in order to benefit your fitness, i'd say you should aim to cycle for an hour or so.
> Don't worry about the distance - more the time.
> 
> I'd guess, on an MTB, and feeling a bit 'rusty' you should average about 16 - 18kph or so? That's a lot of laps!!
> ...


Personally, after 20 years I would suggest a little bit slower to let your body adjust than just 2 or 3 shorter sessions. Start with 30 minutes for a few days and then just try to add a few minutes every next ride to work up to an hour. The worst thing (which is very easy to do) is to start out too hard, then you end up sore as heck two days later and lose all motivation. But if you stick with it you will amazed at how much difference you will see in as short as 6 weeks.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the advantage of cycling over running / jogging, is that it is very easy to slow right down and take it easy, without stopping.
At my jogging pace, slowing down = going backwards, but on a bike, at least you can keep tickling along.

Wind will also be a big factor. On the beach it is likely to be side-on, though.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Consider the Marina for an easy ride, this is what I do:

Cyclemeter - Cycle - Jan 10, 2013, 6:01 AM


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

This was a nice afternoon as well, with a 30 minute break in the middle:

Cyclemeter - Run For Time - Jan 11, 2013, 12:54 PM

I used a heart rate monitor for this one, that is a much better judge of what you are doing in my opinion.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I went to Showka today, it kicked my butt! But lots of fun. This is just one of many trails.


----------



## ddden (Feb 9, 2012)

Adventure HQ has mtbs for rent


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ddden said:


> Adventure HQ has mtbs for rent


my wife will not let me in there with a credit card..
great toy shop!

That said, i'd go to one of the specialist bike shops for bikes, rather than Adventure HQ / Decathlon etc.

Try Wolfi's or Revolution Cycles. (but be firm about your budget, or they'll have your arm off at the elbow!)


----------



## ddden (Feb 9, 2012)

i don't go to bike shops because i know i'll be spending a lot! most of the people i know go to RBS and Micah's Bike Shop, maybe its worth a shot


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I took a spill in Showka this weekend, and no I did n o harm to the rocks!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151474791779973&set=vb.719029972&type=2&theater


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you want to buy a good bike cheaper than Dubai prices?

i get loads of cycling stuff on wiggle.co.uk.
They deduct VAT before posting, and over a certain value, delivery to UAE from UK is free (takes about a week)

loads of 2012 bikes at great discounts. 

quality bikes are seriously over-priced in Dubai. It's almost criminal!

Anyone out at the new Cycle Course tomorrow morning? 6.30 am? 
see you there..


GARMIN EDGE 500 GPS BUNDLE.
Adventure HQ - 1,450 AED

GARMIN EDGE 500 GPS BUNDLE.
Wiggle.co.uk - 1,005 AED delivered from the UK


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been out at Showka several times now including last weekend for the open. Good times! Pictures are of a friend I go with.




























A picture from the Showka Open.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been out at Showka several times now including last weekend for the open. Good times!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

looking forward to this weekend's cycle. Legs have finally recovered from the Abu Dhabi triathlon last weekend.
I've been walking around like i couldn't stop a pig in a passage all week, but all better now!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

*40km Ride*

Here is a 40km ride around the Marina and Meadows, Emirate Hills & Springs I did today, a very nice ride with very little traffic.


----------



## MikeT90 (Jul 13, 2013)

Is that an app on your phone you use to record your rides? Ive got one but it only displays the ride on my phone but it would be nice to see it on the computer too


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

MikeT90 said:


> Is that an app on your phone you use to record your rides? Ive got one but it only displays the ride on my phone but it would be nice to see it on the computer too


Cyclemeter on an iPhone (no Android app). It automatically emails me a link with ride details including this map and also posts to Facebook which gives me a ride summary as well. Interfaces with Bluetooth accessories like a HR monitor.

The summary page:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Plenty of MTB folks use the 50km track at Al Qudra and although it is all Tarmac, it's easy to get some kilometres in easily. The shop, shower and food place make it better as well.

And if you want to up the output either go faster of just cycle along next to the cycle path, and/or up and over one of the dunes at the side?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Spinneys Dubai 92 Cycle Challenge


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Spinneys Dubai 92 Cycle Challenge


Tough to keep up on a mountain bike though!


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

*Cycling from Dubai to Muscat*

Hiya hope that I am posting this in the right place

I would like my Dad to come and visit me sometime next year (when the weather is cooler) so that we can do a bike trip from Dubai to Muscat. The idea is to get dropped off somewhere suitable, ride and camp out/stay in hotels or whatever on the way. 

Anyone got any pointers regarding where to stop off or what to see along the way? I've done an internet search and had a look on you tube but the info there is pretty limited.

Thanks!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

coconut_shy said:


> Hiya hope that I am posting this in the right place
> 
> I would like my Dad to come and visit me sometime next year (when the weather is cooler) so that we can do a bike trip from Dubai to Muscat. The idea is to get dropped off somewhere suitable, ride and camp out/stay in hotels or whatever on the way.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't do that trip without a support vehicle, but that is just me. Water, spare parts, food, camping gear, etc. A lot to carry on a bike.

The Dubai-Al Ain-Muscat route is a bit less traveled in my opinion for traffic but the Hatta route has more hotels. Both have some pretty big mountains to go over, getting dropped off at the border would be a heck of a lot easier. I would definitely just drive it to figure out the logistics.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I wouldn't do that trip without a support vehicle, but that is just me. Water, spare parts, food, camping gear, etc. A lot to carry on a bike.
> 
> The Dubai-Al Ain-Muscat route is a bit less traveled in my opinion for traffic but the Hatta route has more hotels. Both have some pretty big mountains to go over, getting dropped off at the border would be a heck of a lot easier. I would definitely just drive it to figure out the logistics.


Thanks! That's some really useful info. I will look into the Dubai Al Ain Muscat route also. Yes- Its not the easiest of challenges but that's the appeal for us. I plan to send some things on ahead of us at the Hotel stop off points to minimise our load along the way.

We have done something similar in the UK and I know these things require a LOT of planning which is why I am starting now for next year's trip.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

coconut_shy said:


> Thanks! That's some really useful info. I will look into the Dubai Al Ain Muscat route also. Yes- Its not the easiest of challenges but that's the appeal for us. I plan to send some things on ahead of us at the Hotel stop off points to minimise our load along the way.
> 
> We have done something similar in the UK and I know these things require a LOT of planning which is why I am starting now for next year's trip.


Good luck, my daughter and I are doing a 300km Bangkok - Angkor Wat trip next year but I did it simple and just joined a company tour!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Look up the coast to coast route as well - not for the faint hearted. A lot of GPS trackers report 60mph downhill sections on pristine Tarmac, and while not on an MTB it could give you route ideas.

I should stress that this was not my data - 20mph for 7 hours is going some.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/263568556


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Good luck, my daughter and I are doing a 300km Bangkok - Angkor Wat trip next year but I did it simple and just joined a company tour!


Thanks! Your trip sounds amazing by the way! I toured Bangkok and surrounding isles on a motorbike. Got lost so many times and the roads were terrifying! Great experience though really enjoyed it. I'm sure you will too.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Look up the coast to coast route as well - not for the faint hearted. A lot of GPS trackers report 60mph downhill sections on pristine Tarmac, and while not on an MTB it could give you route ideas.
> 
> I should stress that this was not my data - 20mph for 7 hours is going some.
> 
> Coast to Coast Nov 2012 by redsc1 at Garmin Connect - Details


Thanks! That data is very interesting. I wish it was mine!!!!I saw the you tube video of that coast to coast trip which was the inspiration for our sojourn over the mountains 







20-mph for 7 hours is definitely super quick. That really comes across in the vid too. We average 15mph - a much more leisurely pace!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

coconut_shy said:


> Thanks! Your trip sounds amazing by the way! I toured Bangkok and surrounding isles on a motorbike. Got lost so many times and the roads were terrifying! Great experience though really enjoyed it. I'm sure you will too.


I did the "Bangkok Jungle" on a bike last month, mostly to judge the quality of the company I'm going to use for the Angkor Wat trip. It was interesting as they took you to an island on the river. Not exactly OSHA approved safety on the sidewalks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> Good luck, my daughter and I are doing a 300km Bangkok - Angkor Wat trip next year but I did it simple and just joined a company tour!


that sounds amazing!
would love to do that one.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

vantage said:


> that sounds amazing!
> would love to do that one.


Both my daughter and I are excited about it!

Cambodia bicycle tours: cycling and biking in Angkor, Phnom Penh, Battambang, Kampot, Sihanoukville.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> Both my daughter and I are excited about it!
> 
> Cambodia bicycle tours: cycling and biking in Angkor, Phnom Penh, Battambang, Kampot, Sihanoukville.


can't wait until my children are old enough for this sort of thing!!
(but i'm not wishing their childhood away - plenty of other things to do first...!)


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

vantage said:


> can't wait until my children are old enough for this sort of thing!!
> (but i'm not wishing their childhood away - plenty of other things to do first...!)


My daughter flew for the first time when she was 12 days old, her first trans-Pacific flight when she was 5 months old. We've been to 30+ US States together exploring and several countries, she was PADI SCUBA certified at age 11 in Thailand. 

If you are going to be my kid you had better like to travel and do stuff!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> My daughter flew for the first time when she was 12 days old, her first trans-Pacific flight when she was 5 months old. We've been to 30+ US States together exploring and several countries, she was PADI SCUBA certified at age 11 in Thailand.
> 
> If you are going to be my kid you had better like to travel and do stuff!


great stuff!
did she do her diving training here or elsewhere?
keen to get our daughter diving (she's 8) and me as well, for that matter!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

vantage said:


> great stuff!
> did she do her diving training here or elsewhere?
> keen to get our daughter diving (she's 8) and me as well, for that matter!


No, we did it in Thailand. 8 is a bit early IMO but make sure she has strong swimming skills which help make her comfortable in the water. When my daughter was 8 until she was 20 she swam competitively at a very high level and SCUBA came very natural. At the time she was certified at age 11 she would practice 6 days a week, often twice a day, swimming 7-9,000 yards or more a practice.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

vantage said:


> can't wait until my children are old enough for this sort of thing!!
> (but i'm not wishing their childhood away - plenty of other things to do first...!)


Here's one for you - will be finished in the near future I hear 

The bonnie banks of Loch Lomond by bike | Travel | The Guardian


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

This morning, a very experienced cyclist was knocked off his bike and killed at around 5.15am.

We all want to be able to cycle on the roads, as we would 'back home', but it just isn't worth it. 

There are lots of options for cycling on dedicated tracks around town, alone or in organised groups.
If you are venturing onto the roads, join a group, and preferably one with a support car.

Thoughts with the family.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

vantage said:


> This morning, a very experienced cyclist was knocked off his bike and killed at around 5.15am.
> 
> We all want to be able to cycle on the roads, as we would 'back home', but it just isn't worth it.
> 
> ...


Very sad to hear. I only ride on the road very rarely as the drivers scare the crap out of me when I'm in an SUV let alone on a bike. I also installed a mirror so I can see what is behind me and pedal as fast as I can during the brief periods of time I'm on a road. Another reason for me to keep pedaling around the Marina.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes a very very sad story this morning indeed. Motorists have zero consideration for cyclists - I've very nearly been knocked off my bike on several occasions or nearly crashed into the side of an SUV, where the driver decided to pull out in front of me.

Be careful.

UAE triathlete Roy Nasr killed as bike is hit by car near Safa Park | GulfNews.com


----------



## raks321 (Sep 6, 2013)

tc dude!! its really sad..


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Still dark at 5:15, even with those little flashing lights they sell this is taking an even bigger risk than riding on the roads in daylight.


----------



## new2hope (Sep 6, 2013)

It's really funny that people are trying to find the job in dubai and you are trying for the park for the cycling lol. no offense.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

new2hope said:


> It's really funny that people are trying to find the job in dubai and you are trying for the park for the cycling lol. no offense.


Hmm, do you think this is only a jobs board? I consider it more of a "quality of life" board that helped me adjust to my life here and help with my questions about living in Dubai, both before and after my acceptance of the offer!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

new2hope said:


> It's really funny that people are trying to find the job in dubai and you are trying for the park for the cycling lol. no offense.


This is an expat forum, not a recruitment agency (the clue is in the name)

It's about life, jobs, fun, family, friends, help, support, angst, disagreement, crises, etc.



.....no offence.....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

vantage said:


> great stuff!
> did she do her diving training here or elsewhere?
> keen to get our daughter diving (she's 8) and me as well, for that matter!


She can do a Bubblemaker experience, which is basically using the kit in a fun session in a pool. The training pools at Atlantis are probably best for this.

She can do her Junior Open Water properly at 10 and her advanced at 12. It's a great sport for kids as they have a lot less fear than the adults and take to it easier. At the same time it instils a bit of discipline, safety and regime.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sad news 

Former Arab triathlon champ Roy Nasr died, his friend injured after being hit by a car in Dubai | GulfNews.com


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Sad news
> 
> Former Arab triathlon champ Roy Nasr died, his friend injured after being hit by a car in Dubai | GulfNews.com


It sure is a sad story. May he rest in peace


----------



## abbzia786 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello All
I hope you are doing well. Need your advice - we are moving from Chicago to Dubai in August - one of the things my wife has done is bought bicycles for me, herself, and my 4 year old daughter and 6 year old son (I really dont want to bring these to Dubai, personally) and thats where I need your help. Our plan is to live in the Marina or Jumeirah region, not sure yet as we will be there to search for housing in June.
1. Are there any safe trails where I can take the kids as well?
2. We plan on living in a 2 bedroom apartment the first year. Do the apartment buildings have some storage area as I do not want to drag these into the balconies (4 of these)
3. I plan on buying a fortuner. Would this be an OK car to move these bikes around (with the bike supports that are installed on the cars)
Any advice and other tips from you would be appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

abbzia786 said:


> Hello All
> I hope you are doing well. Need your advice - we are moving from Chicago to Dubai in August - one of the things my wife has done is bought bicycles for me, herself, and my 4 year old daughter and 6 year old son (I really dont want to bring these to Dubai, personally) and thats where I need your help. Our plan is to live in the Marina or Jumeirah region, not sure yet as we will be there to search for housing in June.
> 1. Are there any safe trails where I can take the kids as well?
> 2. We plan on living in a 2 bedroom apartment the first year. Do the apartment buildings have some storage area as I do not want to drag these into the balconies (4 of these)
> ...


I live in the Marina and cycle nearly daily on the walk paths, I see a lot of kids out there as well. Across the way in the Meadows is also nice. I also cycle a bit around the lakes in JLT, Media & Internet city. The last three places are short paths but we are talking about 4 and 6 year olds I guess! Jumeira Beach has a nice bike path down the beach, and there is a dedicated bike course near downtown and just outside the city as well.

Cant't speak for all but my apartment has dedicated bike racks in the parking garage. 

Fortuner would be good, I have a Traverse with a 3 bike rack, works fine.

So if your goal was to discourage her from bringing the bikes, sorry! Dubai seems to be pushing cycling, the Al Qud course is getting expanded to nearly double soon (about 120 km in total trails) just outside the city.

There is a shortage here of decent quality bikes in the $300-$500 range, so do bring them if you can. Lots of high end stuff, but you do pay a premium here for them.


----------



## abbzia786 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello and thank you so much for your reply. I was just concerned primarily for my 4 and 6 year olds and that makes me feel more comfortable. I am bringing some of my furniture and other household items (obviously in a container) and as such can get the bikes as well. 
Kind of nervous about everything as we are moving for 4 years (at least).
Again, thank you very much and appreciate the tips.




XDoodle****** said:


> I live in the Marina and cycle nearly daily on the walk paths, I see a lot of kids out there as well. Across the way in the Meadows is also nice. I also cycle a bit around the lakes in JLT, Media & Internet city. The last three places are short paths but we are talking about 4 and 6 year olds I guess! Jumeira Beach has a nice bike path down the beach, and there is a dedicated bike course near downtown and just outside the city as well.
> 
> Cant't speak for all but my apartment has dedicated bike racks in the parking garage.
> 
> ...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

abbzia786 said:


> Hello and thank you so much for your reply. I was just concerned primarily for my 4 and 6 year olds and that makes me feel more comfortable. I am bringing some of my furniture and other household items (obviously in a container) and as such can get the bikes as well.
> Kind of nervous about everything as we are moving for 4 years (at least).
> Again, thank you very much and appreciate the tips.


No problem, I'd feel comfortable taking my 4 yo onto the Marina walk to bike, no issues. I'd feel more uncomfortable living in a high rise with a balcony and a 4 yo though! I would defiantly have to screw the doors and windows closed.

Life is what you make of it, I'm from Indiana and was working out of Mt. Prospect, IL before I came. Soooooo happy to be over here!


----------



## abbzia786 (Jul 29, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> No problem, I'd feel comfortable taking my 4 yo onto the Marina walk to bike, no issues. I'd feel more uncomfortable living in a high rise with a balcony and a 4 yo though! I would defiantly have to screw the doors and windows closed.
> 
> Life is what you make of it, I'm from Indiana and was working out of Mt. Prospect, IL before I came. Soooooo happy to be over here!



Thank you again, I am passing your comment to my wife as shes concerned if we are downgrading our life - and I have been convincing her of the same thing - why not try it and see what it holds?


----------



## airman (May 29, 2014)

good


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You can always use the child's cycle track at Nadd Al Sheba and once they are older they will probably want to move to the larger track there. Not a scenic place by any means but fun cycling in the dark under floodlights.


----------

